# October 2011 issue of Wood Magazine



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Just got finished flipping through the latest issue of Wood that I got today and felt compelled to mention that it was a fantastic issue. A broad range out topics were covered, slick projects featured, and some neat tricks explained. No, it might not be the most professional mag, but it touched on a lot of the things I've run into lately. Anyways, pick it up and take a quick read if you can


----------



## Beeguy (Jun 11, 2008)

I agree and really like this magazine. I will never be good enough of a woodworker where Fine Woodworking would be my mag of choice. I am still intimidated when I look at it.

I get a lot of tips from Wood and find there are projects for any level of experience. In fact I was re-reading a few issues from a number of years ago and saw a project that back then I would not have even considered but now I don't think it would be a problem. My point is we are all at different levels and publications like Wood offer a wide range of topics and help.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Definitely. I don't mind doing novice-y projects, since that tends to build up my confidence to try a few red-letter projects. The sideless end table was pretty slick.

I'm just glad someone … anyone commented on this thread. It felt lonely..


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Dan,

I've been taking Wood Magazine since 1990, and still have every issue from then until now…..WOW… that's a lot of books and lots of reading and great projects, also. I have built a few things from getting ideas from Wood, like my storage cabinet that's under my work bench, another work bench, and several others. A couple of projects I've modified to suit my needs, but basically the same idea. It's probably my favorite magazine that I take, along with ShopNotes and Woodsmith….I have one whole cabinet that's dedicated to just woodworking books only, and probably have around 1,000…..I need another cabinet…..I'm out of room..lol.


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

I think Wood Magazine strikes a nice balance between the pro and novice.They don't get overly technical and they don't insult your intelligence either. Also it's a nice mix of furniture plans and jigs and fixtures.Every time I open an issue of my Wood smith I say to my self wish I had gotten a subscription to Wood Magazine instead.Don't get me wrong about Wood smith it's a fine Mag but it's by monthly and the style of there projects don't jibe with I like to build.Shop notes by Wood smith is an excellent mag but it is shop related and again its by monthly.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

*Rick* If you look though all those books and magazines, maybe you'll find how to build another case ;-))


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

It's one of the few magazines I can grab at the grocery store. If there's anything even remotely woodworking to be found at the grocery store, I am the man to sneak it into my fiance's cart. I'll be sneaking this one.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

* Bob*, *I think I got the idea for my first cabinet from Wood….). It's been so long I don't remember. But I'd bet there is some to be found that would work….But I think I've got a pretty good handle on the "how-to"...


----------



## TimK43 (May 29, 2011)

Wood Mag. is my favorite woodworking magazine!!!!


----------



## Revrand1 (Jun 15, 2011)

I am a novice and I am not as intimidated when I read WOOD…In the October issue, I really like the plans for the rolling, fold away work bench…it will be PERFECT for my "shop" as an outfeed/assembly table!


----------

